# Friday snapper and mystery fish



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Left the dock about 4:30 on Friday in Search of some snapper. The forecast was calling for 2-3 and it was right except for there was the occasional 4 mixed in. It was not very sloppy but big rollers. We immediately started catching red snapper but some were under the size limit. After catching about half of our limit one guy who is free lining a live pinfish gets hit HARD. We were only in about 75 feet of water so the fish went to the bottom and then started swimming due west.(keep in mind this on a spinning reel)After fighting it for about an hour we would gain line and then the fish would take it all back very effortlessly. We decided that we would be fighting it all night so we tightened the drag down about as far as it would go and it snapped the main line. Any ideas on what it was? We finished off our limit of snapper plus 2 black snapper. The biggest snapper was 29 inches(which I caught). Then I kept getting slammed but the fish would pull line with ease and would break me off in the wreck. It was a good day but we were left to wonder what it was that we could not pull up.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

probably a big shark. Seen/hooked quite a few in the last couples weeks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. To be honest, you most likely had a big Sandbar Shark. They will eat very small live and dead baits and will just swim along the bottom with their big pectoral fins spread like wings. It makes them very hard to raise, even on fairly stout tackle. The circle hooks allow the mono to stay free of the teeth


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Most likely a shark.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of snappers !!! That looks like the fish cleaning table at mac's marina.


----------



## pleasants9 (Feb 4, 2012)

which wreck were you fishing???


----------



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

Hardhead


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*keeping RS*

Am I missing something? We can keed RS now?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

old school said:


> Am I missing something? We can keed RS now?



This thread is a year old...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

old school said:


> Am I missing something? We can keed RS now?


yes, you're missing the date.
the thread was posted 6/08/13.

jack


----------

